# Still wont come on command



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

Weegee is over a year old and he still wont come on command. It isn't that he doesn't know what the word means. He does. He just doesn't want to do it. So yesterday, I set up a "game." I had Weegee sit with my mom and I sat about 7 feet away. We both had treats and we took turns calling him. We would say "Weegee come." He saw the treats, so he came. We did this for quite awhile. It got to the point where he was responding to his name, and not the word come. When the game was over, I called him and he didn't come, because there was no treats. 

Should I continue to do this or will it not help since he knows the command?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

You need to practice come in a variety of settings with and without your mom. Responding to come should always be party time. After a while you can phase to intermittent treats and just love him up instead. Never call the dog and punish him or take something away. Come must always be positive and happy. It works. When I call Swizzle in obedience class they always laugh because he just runs full tilt to me and skids to a sit. Practice around the house. Keep a stash of goodies in your pocket and call him at random times. When he comes treat and love him up. Until he is reliable with come do t give him the option of failure and keep him on a very long lead which is very light so he forgets about it. He needs to learn not responding correctly to a come command is simply not an option. Once he has it don't take it for granted. Always reward lavishly with praise or treats. This is a command that may save his life some day.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you tried attaching a light, nylon leash on him? 

Say the command word (you may need a new one instead of "come"). Gently step on the leash if he has the tendency to run opposite direction. Praise him as soon as he moves towards you even he doesn't come right next to you. If he freezes, you move towards him. Stuff the treat into his mouth while saying the new command word. Don't mind who goes to whom for now. The ultimate goal is to drill this in his head: When I hear that command word, I should be near my owner and I will get some good stuff.

Then you can start to make it more fun by backing off as he approaches you. Say the command word. As soon as he approaches you, praise him and encourage him to chase you. Back away from him a few steps. Make him chase you. Make this into a game. Give a treat every time he makes the effort to hunt you down. If he's toy motivated, play a tug game with him when he gets to you. Offer a treat every now and then. Get a few different types of treats in your pocket with some super high valued ones. Make him guess. Turn yourself into a slot machine 

Don't wave the treat to get any dog to do anything. By doing that, you are training your dog to become a cat.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd start by shifting your own thinking - if he does not respond it is not because he is stubborn or disinclined, it is because of inadequate or insufficient training, or because the distractions are simply so intense that he does not hear you. Then I would get hold of "How to train your dog like a pro" by Jean Donaldson - it has excellent step by step descriptions of exactly when and how to build up training over distance, distraction and duration - and start again with a new cue word.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Deposits into the Perfect Recall Account

This may help some. Good luck!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Very useful link, Sookster - thanks. I think the idea of "banking" success is a really helpful one with dogs, from early socialising onwards.


----------

